# Some Danville Pics



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 20, 2007)

What a great event.  Danville always looks after there cookers.  If anyone has a chance to schedual a trip there next year, you wont be sorry.

We were right next to Hoss, Screamin Nite Hog, Dizzy Pig and right across from Red White and Q.  They save your spot from year to year.  LOVE THIS PLACE.

MSOTMB




Screamin Nite Hog




Hoss's BBQ




Red White and Q




A tribute to Justin Harris   




MSOTMB 2nd in Anything Butt


 



Screamin Nite Hog 3rd in Chicken




Red White and Q 




MSOTMB 10th in Brisket


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 20, 2007)

geez, how did that brisket not win?

Everything looks great!  Congrats to Night Hog, Bill and Gary and all of our board members!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

Great pic's and finish guys!!


----------



## Larry D. (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to Charlie and the rest of the Screamin' Nite Hog team.  Sorry I had to work and couldn't be there.


----------



## Unity (May 20, 2007)

Wow.    Looks like a winner to me. Congrats on a good competition.   

--John  8)


----------

